# Taliban Propaganda Watch, RC-South - January 2009



## George Wallace (31 Dec 2008)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch Thread January 2009  *               

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
011325EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 tanks plus a patrolling unit of British invaders army blown up in Helmand 1/1/09"


> Thursday 01-01-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up two tanks of British invaders army in Nozad district of Helmand province, one tank was destroyed at 8 am and the second one at 1 pm, in both attacks the landmine destroyed both tanks and killed all the terrorists in them.  Also in another operation on Thursday morning 01-01-2009 at approximately 10.30 am local time, Mujahideen blew up a foot patrolling unit of British invaders army in Alizo area in Nozad district of Helmand province, the landmine blast killed four invader terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand 1/1/09"


> Wednesday evening 31-12-2008 at approximately 6 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Shorki area in Grishk district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Puppet army commander gun down in Kandahar 1/1/09 "


> Thursday 01-01-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan gun down puppet army commander in Lowial area of Kandahar city. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
021940EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 tanks of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand 2/1/09"


> Friday afternoon 02-01-2008 at approximately 12 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up two tanks of British invaders army in Seedabad area in Nadali district of Helmand province, the landmines destroyed both tanks and all the terrorists in them were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand 2/1/09"


> Thursday afternoon 01-01-2008 at approximately 2 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Alizo area in Nozad district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"2 British invader terrorists killed and 3 wounded in Helmand 2/1/09"


> Thursday 01-01-2008 at approximately 5 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patrolling unit of British invaders army in Admkhan area in Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine blast killed two and wounded three invader terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Puppet army commander killed in Uruzgan 2/1/09"


> Friday early morning 02-01-2008 at approximately 4.30 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet army check post in Awri area in Chora district of Uruzgan province, in the attack one puppet commander was killed and other puppet terrorists were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 American invader terrorists killed and 1 tank destroyed in Zabul 2/1/09"


> Friday noon 02-01-2008 at approximately 4.30 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of American invaders army in Qalat capital city of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed six invader terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"American invader terrorists martyred 4 civilians in Zabul 2/1/09"


> Thursday night 01-01-2008, American invaders army terrorists attacked house in Arghandab district of Zabul province, the invaders in the attack shot four innocent civilians. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"THE EXACT REPORT ON LOSSES OF THE ENEMY FOR 2008" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> According to reports received by the Dubai website in 2008 in Afghanistan up to 5220 people from foreign occupation, and the number of military personnel killed in the client and the client the Afghan police up to 7552 people. 2818 military vehicles were destroyed by the occupation forces and the internal forces the client.... (more on link)




"Weekly Comment! The Carnage of Innocent and Besieged Palestinians", full statement attached as .pdf


> ....the current genocide, suffocation, oppression and invasion by the non-Islamic forces aimed at eradicating the values of the Muslims and trampling down their rights is being carried out with full collusion of the anti-Islamic forces of the world. This has been made possible due to your disunity, disarray, and insouciance and because of the domination of the West and the USA on many countries of the Islamic world. It is being materialized unfortunately quid pro quo the West’s assistance to help in the prolongation of power of these rulers.... (more on link)


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
031400EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 03-01-2009" (.pdf of entire statement also attached)


> (....)
> 1 vehicle of puppet army destroyed 6 terrorists killed in Kandahar Friday night 02-01-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Daman district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and killed six puppet terrorists.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> (....)




"The Precise Statistics of the enemies fatalities for the year 2008"


> According to the reports coming to the Emarah website in the year 2008 in Afghanistan, the fatalities of the foreign enemies reached 5220, and the fatalities of the agent Afghani army and police reached 7552.
> 
> 2818 military vehicles that belong to the occupation forces and the interior agent forces were wrecked.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
031920EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 policemen killed in Kandahar 3/1/09"


> Friday night 02-01-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Daman district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and killed six puppet terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
041300EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 British invader terrorists killed in Helmand 4/1/09"


> Saturday 03-01-2008 at approximately 5 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a foot patrolling unit of British invaders army in a bazaar in Sangin district of Helmand province, the landmines blasts killed seven invader terrorists and wounded many. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of Nato invaders army destroyed in Zabul 4/1/09"


> Saturday evening 03-01-2008 at approximately 9 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up a tank of NATO invaders forces which was travelling on Kabul and Kandahar highway in Sharspa district of Zabul province, the landmine destroyed the tank but the number of invader terrorists killed or wounded was not reported. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
051950EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 tanks of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand 5/1/09" - Alternate link


> Monday 05-01-2008, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up two tanks of British invaders army Deroz area in Musa Qala district of Helmand province, the first tank was blown up at 11 am and the second at 2 pm, both tanks were destroyed and all the invader terrorists in them were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Destroyed 3 vehicles of puppet army, killed 9 soldiers in Kandahar 4/1/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of three vehicles of the enemy, and the death of nine police officers in Côte d'Shah Crown
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Won three consecutive explosions at eight this morning on a convoy of puppet army in the area of Beit Sorkh province Crown Shah Kot by IBE between the mandates of Kandahar and Arojan.  According to news reaching explosions carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate by land mines, which destroyed two vehicles and military trucks full, killed nine soldiers in it.




"(P)uppet army post demolished, 2 vehicles destroyed, 1 puppet commander and 5 terrorists killed in Kandahar 5/1/09" - Alternate link


> Monday midnight 05-01-2008 at approximately 2 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a puppet army post in Merbazar area of Panjawai district of Kandahar province, in the attack Mujahideen killed a puppet army commander and five terrorists, two vehicles were destroyed, the post was demolished and a large stock of weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
062030EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 British invader terrorists killed also heavy fighting continues in Helmand 6/1/09"


> Tuesday 06-01-2009, since morning heavy fighting started and continued unit early evening between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and British invader terrorists in Sarwan Qala, Joshali and Endori areas in Sangin district of Helmand province, however the damages and causalities where not reported, also in the same district Mujahideen targeted a patrolling unit of British invaders with two landmines, the landmines killed seven British invader terrorists.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand 6/1/09"


> Tuesday morning 06-01-2009 at approximately 8 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Hyderabad area in Grishk district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the enemy tank and killed all the British invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(P)uppet army commander and 5 terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Kandahar 6/1/09"


> Monday afternoon 05-01-2009 at approximately 12.15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army commander in Zondo Hadeera area in Arghandab district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle, killed the puppet commander with five other terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 vehicle of puppet army destroyed in Helmand 6/1/09"


> Tuesday afternoon 06-01-2009 at approximately 12 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Nahrisaraj area in Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all the terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of American invaders army destroyed in Nemroz 6/1/09"


> Tuesday morning 06-01-2009 at approximately 5 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of American invaders army in Delaram district of Nemroz province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the American invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
071910EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"American and British invaders forces martyr 34 civilians 7/1/09"


> ....Tuesday night 06-01-2009, British invaders army bombarded civilians population in Baghran district of Helmand province, in this cowardly bombardment of the enemy nineteen innocent villagers were martyred including children, women and elderly. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"5 British invader army terrorists killed in Helmand 7/1/09"


> Tuesday night 06-01-2009 at approximately 8 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patrolling unit of British invader army terrorists in Sangin district of Helmand province, the landmine blast killed five British terrorists and few were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 tank of Nato invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 7/1/09"


> Wednesday morning 07-01-2009 at approximately 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Nato invaders army in Zand area in Shahwalikot district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 American invader army supplies vehicles torched in Helmand 7/1/09"


> Wednesday afternoon 07-01-2009 at approximately 12 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a supplies vehicles convoy of American invader army in Hyderabad area in Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush four enemy vehicle were torched. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Puppet army commander vehicle ambushed in Kandahar 7/1/09"


> Tuesday night 06-01-2009 at approximately 9 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a vehicle of puppet army commander in Kandahar city of Kandahar province, in the ambush the vehicle was damaged, three puppets were wounded, commander injuries were not reported. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
082130EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Martyrdom Operation kills 15 Canadian invader army terrorists and destroys 2 tanks in Kandahar" (first item)


> Thursday noon 08-01-2009 at approximately 4.45 pm local time, a courageous Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, Hafiz Muhammad of Kandahar province, carried out a martyrdom operation against the Canadian invader forces in a bazaar in Mewand district of Kandahar province, the Mujahid stuck the enemy tanks as the enemy terrorists were standing around them and some were inside them, the blasts was so powerful that it completely destroyed both tanks and killed fifteen Canadian invader terrorists. We ask Allah to accept our brother among martyrs in Eelleyeen (high rank in the paradise). All praise and gratitude are due to Allah. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 vehicle of Nato invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 8/1/09"


> Thursday afternoon 08-01-2009 at approximately 1.35 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of Nato invaders army in Kandahar city of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank but the enemy causalities were not reported. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"2 tanks of British invader army destroyed in Helmand 8/1/09"


> Thursday 08-01-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up two tanks of British invaders army in Shorki area in Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmines destroyed both tanks and all the British terrorists in them were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"British invader army helicopter shot down in Helmand 8/1/09"


> Thursday noon 06-01-2009 at approximately 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan shot down an helicopter of British invader army in Marja district if Helmand province, the helicopter was 2 days found in Sistani area in Marja district of Helmand province, all the invader terrorists on board were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"The Invaders 'Fiasco in 2008 and Their Empty Battle Fields in the New Year' " (more on link; .pdf of statement also attached)


> ....The Islamic Emirate believes that the invaders’ apparent change of direction to accept a diplomatic solutions is the result of the huge losses caused to them at the hand of Mujahideen through decisive attacks. Therefore, the Islamic Emirate is of the opinion that this gimmick of negotiation is launched to make the Afghan nation doubtful about the firmness of the stand of the Islamic Emirate. Hence, the Islamic Emirate spurned this offer to be a conspiracy and a cheap initiative based on duplicity. The Islamic Emirate did not back up from its firm and rationale stand....


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
092130EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Violent clashes with U.S. naval forces in Sangen, Helmend 9/1/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The violent clashes with the United States naval forces in the Sngen
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the first session yesterday morning and even at four in the afternoon of that day, the battle between high-Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate of American naval forces in the Jchli and Meandrodi Sngen in Helmand province.  It was reported, there was this battle that both sides used heavy weapons and light weapons when he was attacked by U.S. marines attack on the positions of the Mujahidin of the Islamic Emirate.  In the battle which lasted for almost six hours Fji Americans with stiff resistance, and forced to retreat, killing seven soldiers Omriken, were killed and several others injured.  The two Mujahideen were martyred and another Mujahid.  From God we come and to Him we return




"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 09-01-2009"


> (....)
> 
> *9 British invader army terrorists killed in Helmand* - Thursday 08-01-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan targeted two foot patrolling unit of British invader army in Majed chok of bazaar of Sangin district of Helmand province, in the first ambush at 8 am Mujahideen killed five invader terrorists and in the second ambush at 5 pm Mujahideen killed 4 invaders. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
101650EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*


"(T)ank of invaders blew up in Zabul 10/1/09" - Original in Arabic


> The bombing of a tank of Aliitlavip forces occupied an explosive device in a description
> Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was blown up in the eleventh hour yesterday, almost military tank track Aliitlavip forces occupied an explosive device planted in the dam area Dju Danh description of the state Department of Zabul.  According to the report, when the device by the Mujahedeen of Islamic Emirate destroyed a tank occupied by the Crusader forces were busy patrolling in the area, killing all crew.  As a result of the explosion was littered with great soldiers killed in a distance of five hundred meters area, where the soldiers collected Aliitlavip territory and transferred by helicopter from the area.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
111950EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 11-01-09" (.pdf of full document also attached)


> [size=12pt]*Canadian invaders army base attacked in Kandahar* - Sunday noon 11-01-2009 at approximately 4.15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked Canadian invaders army base in Mewand district of Kandahar province, a fire was seen in the base but the number of invaders killed or wounded could not be confirmed. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid
> 
> *6 Puppet army terrorists killed and 1 vehicle destroyed in Helmand* - Sunday morning 11-01-2009 at approximately 10.45 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and six puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
121910EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Puppet police check post demolished and 5 puppet terrorists killed in Kandahar 12/1/09"


> Monday midnight 12-01-2009 at approximately 12.14 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked puppet frontier police check post on Kandahar-Boldak highway in Toro area of Boldak district of Kandahar province, in the attack Mujahideen demolished the check post, killed five puppet terrorists and stock of weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
142020EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(F)ound warehouse of weapon of puppet army in Ghorak, Kandahar 14/1/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Discovery of a cache of weapons in Gork
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details, have been liberated, the state of Kandahar province Gork semi three days (11/1/2009) after the siege lasted for two months before the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate, has escaped some of the soldiers who are about the status of refugee in the state and others to the mountain.  And gave the struggling last night as part of the leader Tsfuep / Noor Mohammad lived in the mountain, which was responsible for some of the points of security in the province.  As part of his confession, said the commander said the whereabouts of an important reservoir in the province.  It was in the warehouse: 8 Klashenkova, 3 pieces of heavy weapons and 42 boxes of bullets, 40 rocket-propelled grenades, 20 rocket-Hawan fund, and to prevent other types of mujahideen live ammunition.  The status of the province and neighboring areas are still under the full control of the mujahideen, and a search is underway by the Mujahideen and the soldiers who deserted.




"1 tank of NATO invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 14/1/09"


> Today morning 14-01-2009 at approximately 1:00 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of NATO invaders army in Makwan area in Zhari district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"2 vehicles of puppet army booty in Kandahar 14/1/09"


> Today afternoon 14-01-2009 at approximately 4:00 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Merakhor area of Maewand district of Kandahar province, in attack 2 vehicles booty and 3 drivers arrested. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 vehicle Puppet army destroyed in Kandahar 14/1/09"


> Yesterday morning 13-01-2009 at approximately 08.15 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Salhan area of Panjwai district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"9 Puppet army soldiers killed in Helmand 14/1/09"


> Yesterday afternoon 13-01-2009 at approximately 05 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed afoot patrolling unit of puppet army in Awpashak area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush 9 puppet soldiers were killed 2 wounded and their arms were booty mujahideen. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Destroyed 2 tanks of invaders in Helmend 13/1/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of two armored vehicles of the occupation forces in the club to club
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate destroyed at 4:00 on the afternoon of Friday 12/1/2009 military vehicles of the occupation forces in two consecutive days in the whole province, Chen Nad Ali in Helmand.  According to the News, who obtained by the two blasts, explosive devices were remote-controlled, resulting in the destruction of the mechanisms that killed eight soldiers Alloj, were killed and several others injured.  He said, the blast took place on those very Afghan soldiers who were on foot carrying the dead and injured from the plaza of the blasts, which killed four soldiers and injuring several others injured.  After the attacks and aerial bombardment by the enemy in the very region, but the grace of God no one was injured when the Mujahideen.




"1 tank of invaders blew up in Girishk, Helmend 13/1/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Near the targeted Jursck other tanks of the enemy improvised explosive device
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate targeted at 11:20 noon today 13-1-2009 military tanks of the occupying forces by a bomb planted Gbop, when a military convoy was passing to the enemy in the White Mosque Jursck mandate in the province of Helmand.  A report in the explosion destroyed the tank completely, killing all on board.  And the White Mosque cut on the south side of the district center at a distance of five kilometers along the beach Jursck, a region Mkatsp the population, which is very bloody battle since yesterday.  After the blast, the transfer of enemy dead in the region by military helicopters around their positions, and tank destroyer still remain at the scene.  Recall that yesterday, also received heavy explosions on the enemy tank in the same region, resulting in the destruction of five military vehicles of the enemy, killing a number of enemy soldiers by the passengers.




"1 tank of Australian invaders army destroyed in Uruzgan" (last item - .pdf of entire posting also attached)


> Monday noon 12-01-2009 at approximately 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Australian invaders army in Drwishan area of Tarinkot city capital of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all the invader terrorists in it were killed.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
152020EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 British invaders and 5 puppet soldiers killed in battle in Girishk, Helmend 14/1/09"


> Yesterday afternoon 14-01-2009 at approximately 6:10 pm local time, a fire fight started between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and British invaders and puppet army terrorists when mujahideen ambushed a joint patrolling unit of enemy in Awpashk area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the fighting Mujahideen killed 2 British invader terrorists and 5 puppet army soldiers , also 2 mujahideen were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"(P)uppet army commander and 3 terrorists killed in Helmand 15/1/09"


> Today afternoon 15-01-2009 at approximately 3.15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army commander in Trekh Nawer area of Nadali district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle, killed the puppet commander Mmor Khan with three other terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"5 Puppet army soldiers killed in Helmand 15/1/09"


> Yesterday afternoon 14-01-2009 at approximately 5:10 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up afoot patrolling unit of puppet army in Spin Masjid area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush 5 puppet soldiers were killed 3 wounded and their arms were booty mujahideen. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
161955EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"40 British invader army terrorists and 123 puppet army terrorists killed during one week of fighting in Helmand 16/1/09"


> Friday morning 16-01-2009 at approximately 5.10 am local time, after one week of fighting between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and British invaders army and their puppet army in Spin Jamaat and Aabpashak area of Grishk district of Helmand province, the enemy was defeated and withdrew from these area with around 200 vehicles, tanks, weapons and other resources. During the week long fighting atleast forty British invader army terrorists were killed and many were wounded, atleast one hundred and twenty three puppet army terrorists were also killed and many were wounded, also two Mujahids were martyred and three were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



"All enemy forces have run away after battle in Girishk, Helmend 16/1/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic (probably a longer version of story listed above) - Version with both Arabic and official English


> All enemy forces retreated from the battle Jursck
> 
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> According to details the battle that broke out a week ago between the Mujahidin of the Islamic Emirate and foreign occupation forces accompanied by Afghan forces in the operation, and Spain Aopaschk mosque situated at a distance of five kilometers south of the Center for Jursck in Helmand province, the battle that ended today at 05:00 am today, 16 / 1 / 2009, and all the enemy forces were forced to flee from their positions around the region.  He said that a convoy of 200 enemy tanks withdrew some of Kandahar, the Afghan soldiers and fled towards the status of the province.  In the battle, which lasted for a week, destroyed the enemy (14) was killed by the military (40) foreign troops, and (123) agent Afghan soldier, and cut their bodies still scattered fighting in the squares, were killed and many other surgery.  He also cited in the bloody battle, two students were killed and three others injured seriously.  According to witnesses, the attack on foreign troops and the regions of Spain Aopaschk mosque attacks and the armored infantry consecutive ground attacks on three sides of any point of the district center, on the one hand, and I wish Jursck on the river, with the participation of nearly (250) tanks and military vehicles and used its power the military for one week to control the region, but thanks to God, all troops were forced to back down Monday morning and about the withdrawal, leaving behind their heavy losses.




"Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 16-01-2009"


> ....*Puppet army commander and 3 terrorists killed in Helmand* - Thursday afternoon 15-01-2009 at approximately 3.15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army commander in Trekh Nawer area of Nadali district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle, killed the puppet commander Mmor Khan with three other terrorists. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *2 British invaders and 5 puppet army terrorists killed in Helmand* - Wednesday 14-01-2009 at approximately 6:10 pm local time, a fire fight started between Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan and British invaders and puppet army terrorists when Mujahideen ambushed a joint patrolling unit of enemy in Aabwpashk area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the fighting Mujahideen killed to British invader and five puppet army terrorists, also two Mujahideen were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> *5 Puppet army terrorists killed in Helmand* - Wednesday 14-01-2009 at approximately 5:10 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan blew up a foot patrolling unit of puppet army in Spin Masjid area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the blast five puppet terrorists were killed, three were wounded and their arms were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf....


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
171616EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.  Highlights added by poster.*

Highlights from "NATO member countries apparently not toeing US line - 17-01-09" (.pdf of entire statement also attached)


> According to France Press, Bentis Cradock, Commander of NATO has said that European countries would hardly adhere to Obama's request to maintain military presence in Afghanistan. He asserted that the European countries were themselves grappling with huge economic crisis and not able to undertake an extra burden of military expenditure in Afghanistan. *According to B. Cradock, Canada and Holland, who are second in terms of military presence in Afghanistan, would merely maintain to have their forces in Afghanistan for another one years.  After that, they are going to leave Afghanistan*....





> ....If US sends more forces to Afghanistan, it will create awareness among the Afghans that the US was intending to occupy Afghanistan for a longer period. This will add to the Taliban power and we know from the historical events of Afghanistan and the traditions of the Afghans that populous upheaval may mount against the foreign forces. *The Empire of Obama will fall smithereens like other empires crumbled in Afghanistan*....





> ....*The American announcement to send 30,000 more troops to Afghanistan is possibly a war gimmick because other NATO member countries have not pledged to send even ten soldiers to Afghanistan in 2009. To compensate for this failure and at the same time, play out the despondency attached with this obvious fiasco, the USA has launched propaganda of dispatching thousands of her troops to Afghanistan. *The American claim to send thousands of her troops to Afghanistan is also doubtful from another perspective because American themselves are trying to devolve the responsibility of war on the shoulders of the Afghans and are resorting to the creation of tribal militias....


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
171705EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand 17/1/09"


> Saturday morning 17-01-2009 at approximately 10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Dahzor area of Musa Qalla district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all the invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 British invaders army terrorists killed in Helmand 17/1/09"


> Saturday noon 17-01-2009 at approximately 4 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a foot patrolling unit of British invaders army in Shorki area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush Mujahideen killed four invader terrorists and wounded many. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"4 British invaders army terrorists killed and 1 tank destroyed in Helmand 17/1/09"


> Friday night 16-01-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Mermandab area of Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and four invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
190630EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"3 British invaders 5 puppet army terrorists killed in Helmand 18/1/09"


> Saturday 17-01-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan targeted foot patrolling unit of British invader army and puppet army in Shen Kali area of Nadali district of Helmand province, in the ambush at 3 invader terrorists and 5 puppet soldiers were killed few wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
192005EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"7 Canadian invaders soldier killed in Kandahar 19/1/09"


> *Today morning 19-01-2009 at approximately 9:30 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patroling unit of Canadain invaders army in Ghargian area in Panjwai district of Kandahar province, the landmine killed all 7 invader terrorists and few wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 19/1/09 "


> *Yesterday afternoon 15-01-2009 at approximately 5:10 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of NATO invaders army in Salihan area in Panjwai district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"1 tank of Nato invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 19/1/09"


> Today 19-01-2009 at approximately 3:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Nato invaders army in Kalai Shaer area in Maiwand district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"A vehicle puppet army destroyed in Helmand 19/1/09"


> Today afternoon 19-01-2009 at approximately 04.19 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Bazaar of Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all 7 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"1 tank of American invader army destroyed in Helmand 19/1/09"


> Yesterday evning 18-01-2009 at approximately 5:10 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a patrolling unit of American invader army in Meanposhti area of Garmsir district of Helmand province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed one tank of American invader army and all the terrorists in them were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"2 vehicle of puppet army destroyed 13 soldiers killed in Uruzgan 19/1/09"


> Today morning 19-01-2009 at approximately 8:10 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 2 vehicles of puppet army in Poshi area in Charchino district of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all 13 terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202000EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"14 Puppet army soldiers killed in Helmand 20/1/09"


> Today afternoon 20-01-2009 at approximately 03.13 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Bolan area Lashkerga cit capital of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all 7 puppet terrorists in it were killed.  Also today at approximately 2:15 pam local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed puppet army in Khalaj area of Nawa district of Helmand province, in attack 7 puppet soldiers killedmonay wounded.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi



"9 puppet soldiers killed 1 vehicles destroyed in Kandahar 20/1/09"


> Yesterday noon 19-01-2009 at approximately 11:00 pam local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Sraskhar area of Shahwali Kot district of Kandahar province, in attack 1 vehicles destroyed 9 puppet soldiers killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf



"A vehicle Puppet army destroyed in Kandahar 20/1/09"


> Today noon 20-01-2009 at approximately 01.19 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Sanzari Ada area of Kandahar city, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all 5 puppet terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
211955EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"9 puppet soldiers killed 2 vehicles destroyed in Kandahar 21/1/09"


> Last night 20-01-2009 at approximately 8:10 pam local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Shnigomnda area of SKandahar city , in attack 2 vehicles destroyed 9 puppet soldiers killed few wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Battle in Helmend, enemies have a loss 21/1/09" (GoogEng)  - Original in Arabic


> A battle that erupted in Helmand province killed inflict serious injury and the enemy
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at 12:15 noon today 2009-01-21 on a convoy of British troops in the occupied region, "Bazaar" Sngen the state Department of Helmand, killing four (4) British soldiers and wounded many others.  According to the report, during the attack, which was not in the ambush to the mujahideen heroes of any kind of losses.  According to the latest news at 6:10 this morning at dawn 2009-01-21 Assaker mujahideen tanks for the occupying forces in the area of improvised explosive device, "Bazaar" Nawzad Department the same mandate, when the enemy tanks were heading to Mkhvrha.  The blast destroyed enemy tank is full and all of its soldiers was killed.  In another report the news at exactly 12:00 noon today 2009-01-21 Mujahideen detonated an explosive device on three (3) soldiers when they were occupiers Machine to their headquarters in the region, "Husky" Department of Musa Qala, the same mandate.  The blast was severe by a remote control, killing three soldiers on the spot foreign occupiers.




"1 tank of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand 21/1/09 "


> Last night 20-01-2009 at approximately 9:10 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Doska area in Musa Kala district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"3 puppet soldiers killed 1 vehicles destroyed in Helmand 21/1/09"


> Yesterday 20-01-2009 at approximately 6:10 pam local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a convoy of puppet army in Momen Khan area of Nawa district of Baghlan province , in attack 1 vehicles destroyed 3 puppet soldiers killed 2 wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"Head of shura of Keshrud district and 40 soldiers have joined Taliban in Nimroz 21/1/09" - Original in Arabic


> Join a large Shura Keshrod with forty people to the ranks of the mujahideen
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Joined this morning a large Shura Ghor province Gori (Keshrod) a certain state of Nimroz / Baurzhan Qomandan and forty of his colleagues to the ranks of the Mujahidin of the Islamic Emirate with all of its heavy and light weapons.  A report that a senior commander Borgan provincial shura, the former jihadi commander, who joined the mujahideen a result of a special link, and join with him in that a number of local leaders, who had assumed the leadership of the security points in the areas of the Directorate.  The men pledged acceded to the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, that they Sidomon armed jihad in the side of the trench fellows (the Taliban), shoulder to shoulder against the U.S. occupation and their agents to the last moment of their lives.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
222010EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Australian invaders army destroyed in Uruzgan 22/1/09"


> Today afternoon 22-01-2009 at approximately 2 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Australian invaders army in Drwishan area of Tarinkot city capital of Uruzgan province, the landmine destroyed the tank and all the invader terrorists in it were killed. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"1 vehicle of puppet army destroyed in Nemroz 22/1/09"


> Today morning 22-01-2009 at approximately 7:12 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a supplying convoy of American invaders and thier puppets in Dilaram district of Nemroz province, in the ambush Mujahideen destroyed one vehicle of puppet army and 5 the terrorists in it were killed.  Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
232010EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 tanks of Canadian invaders destroyed and 8 soldiers killed in Farah 23/1/09"


> *Last night 22-01-2009 at approximately 11:00 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmines blew up 2 tanks of Canadian invaders army in Joi Spid and Mula Noab Ziart areas in Bakwa district of Farah province, the landmine destroyed the tanks and killed all 8 the invader terrorists in them. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"1 vehicles of Canadian invaders blew up in Kandahar 23/1/09"


> *Last night 22-01-2009 at approximately 10:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army near bazaar in Maiwand district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"4 (B)ritish invaders killed in Girishk, Helmend 23/1/09"


> Saturday noon 23-01-2009 at approximately 12:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a foot patrolling unit of British invaders army in Adam Khan area of Grishk district of Helmand province, in the ambush Mujahideen killed three invader terrorists and wounded three. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"First "achievements" of invaders in new year" - Original in Arabic


> ....The death of (78) soldiers of the occupying forces by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate of the country including the capital Kabul, and the destruction of (12) military vehicles, and a projection (3) helicopters for them, and expel the enemy from large areas of the province of Helmand, and the liberation of the province of Gork strategy in the state fully in Kandahar over the last week, showed the resolve of all the fighters and the integrity and excellence in the jihadist Azaimanm with all kinds of weather problems....




New "official web-site of the Political Commission of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan" - English version - Arabic, translated into GoogEng


"Statement of the Political Committee of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan to mark the installation of Oba as the power" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic - Alternate in Arabic


> ....Obama instead of trying to send more U.S. troops to Afghanistan, it must first put out the fire ignited by the Bush in much the country, imposing brutal aggression on the Muslim Afghan people, and he must think of withdrawing U.S. troops from there and not to send additional troops to it, because the dispatch of additional troops can not solve the problems, but never the main reason is to find a political crisis, administrative and security not only in Afghanistan but in the entire region.... (more on links)


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
241720EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"15 puppet army soldiers killed, check posts demolished in Kandahar 24/1/09 " - "Top-English-Bottom-GoogEng Translation"


> Last night 24-01-2009,at approximately 2:10 am, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked puppet army check post in Charghalbi area in Arghandab district of Kandahar province, in the attack 15 puppet army terrorists were killed one arrested, others fled, the check posts were demolished and a vehicle and 15 of weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmad
> 
> _*(GoogEng)*_Mujahideen Fifteen soldiers were killed in the Arghandab
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Directly in the attack which was carried out by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of 02:10 am after midnight on 24-1-2009 to the point of security management for the soldiers, the client is being estimated in the state of the Arghandab Kandahar province, killing five soldiers and injuring ten soldiers sixteenth.  In the attack, which lasted about one hour, destroyed a building full Directorate, sheep, and the struggling car-type RENGER, Oor grenades, one machine gun and sixteen of the Kalashnikov.  Did not cause damage to the mujahideen in these operations, and the bodies of dead soldiers still remained at the scene. _*(GoogEng)*_


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
251830EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of British invaders army destroyed in Helmand 25/1/09" - Official English vs GoogEng Translation of Arabic


> Today morning 25-01-2009 at approximately 10:11 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Adamkhan area in Grishk district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> GoogEng from Arabic - *Mujahideen destroyed tanks of the occupation forces in Jursck*
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the blast, which was carried out by mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate at 10:00 this morning 25-1-2009 by an explosive device planted in the area this Jursck Adam Khan in Helmand province on a military convoy of the occupying forces, resulting in the destruction of tanks, military forces as a whole.  According to news reaching, as a result of severe explosion destroyed enemy tank is full.  After the blast, observed the helicopter of the U.S. forces fire on the surrounding areas, but the grace of God any harm to the Mujahideen.




"A tank of British invaders army blew up in Helmand 25/1/09" - Official English vs GoogEng Translation of Arabic


> Today morning 25-01-2009 at approximately 7:06 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Bazaar of Nawzad district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> GoogEng from Arabic - *Mechanism of the enemy's military destroyed an improvised explosive device in the Nawzad*
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated an explosive device with a remote control, in the area of the market status of Nawzad in Helmand province, the military machine of the occupying forces, the explosion destroyed the machinery and killing all in the board.  After the blast cordoned off the area by the enemy and the transfer of their soldiers dead, the military vehicle still remained at the scene, and soldiers were guarding the customer.  Adds the report, after the explosion, as the former is usually the enemy who bombed innocent people, wounding several people, including a small child.  It should be noted that the three years since the British armed forces control the status of the Directorate of Nmas only, and that the rest of the neighboring areas in the control of the Mujahideen, and was surrounded by the enemy occupied all the roads and air to be financed.




"7 Puppet army soldiers killed in Helmand 25/1/09" - Official English vs GoogEng Translation of Arabic


> Today afternoon 24-01-2009 at approximately 05.13 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Bolan area Lashkerga cit capital of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all 6 puppet terrorists in it were killed.Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> GoogEng from Arabic - *A bomb exploded near Hkurjah killed six police officers*
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was killed at 5:10 this afternoon 2009-01-24 six members of the client when the police management mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated a car in the RENGER "Bulan" near Hkurjah status and the mandate of Helmand.  The blast destroyed a car, killing all the enemy crew of six.  After the blast, the transfer of the dead soldiers of the enemy toward statehood and destroyed the car is still in the region.  It is said that four days ago, also destroyed a police vehicle hit an explosive device similar to kill all those inside.




"5 Puppet army soldiers killed,1 vehicle destroyed in Uruzgan 25/1/09" - Official English vs GoogEng Translation of Arabic


> Today afternoon 24-01-2009 at approximately 05.00 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a vehicle of puppet army in Garmawak area near Taren kot cit capital of Urzgan province, the landmine destroyed the vehicle and all 5 puppet terrorists in it were killed.Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
> 
> GoogEng from Arabic - *A bomb explosion at the Trinkot losses to the killing and wounding of police-client*
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at 5:00 this afternoon a car 2009-01-24 RENGER Police Department client in the region, "Jermok مانده" near Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan, killing nine soldiers and wounding them.  According to the report, the explosion destroyed a car and killed five enemy soldiers and wounded four others seriously injured.  After the blast opened fire on the mujahedeen, who provided police officers to transport the dead soldiers to the status of the state.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
261945EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"1 tank of Canadian invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 26/1/09"


> *Today 26-01-2009 at approximately 5:15 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of Canadian invaders army in Garmawk area in Maiwand district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*




"A tank of NATO invaders army destroyed in Kandahar 26/1/09"


> Today 26-01-2009 at approximately 3:00 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of NATO invaders army in Salihan area in Panjwai district of Kandahar province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
271440EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Few British invaders army terrorists killed in Helmand 27/1/09"


> Today noon 27-01-2009 at approximately 12.25 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up on foot British invaders army in Alizo area near bazaar of Nawzad district in Helmand province, in the landmine blast few invader terrorists were killed.  After explosions firefight started which was continued for 2 hours and heavy casualties resaved to the enemy of Islam. also British invaders bombarded the area in which 2 mujahideen were injured. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf




"A tank of British invaders army blew up in Helmand 27/1/09"


> Today morning 27-01-2009 at approximately 7:15 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a tank of British invaders army in Bazaar of Nawzad district of Helmand province, the landmine destroyed the tank and killed all the invader terrorists in it. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
281415EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"In a ambushed 1 tank of Canadian invaders destroyed in Kandahar 28/1/09" (Official English followed by GoogEng) – Original in English & Arabic


> *(Official English translation) Today morning 28-01-2009 at approximately 5:12 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed convoy of American invaders army in Kalai Shamer area of Mewand district of Kandahar province, in the ambush 1 tank of enemy was destroyed and all invaders in it were killed. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid
> 
> (Google English from Arabic) The destruction of a tank of foreign forces from the attack in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Destroyed tanks of the armored forces of Foreign Affairs at 05:15 am today, 28-1-2009, while the military patrol was attacked by the enemy of the Islamic Emirate, Mujahideen Khalq, an ambush near the village of Khanan Shamir, both in the province of Kandahar Meond state.  Bar on the tank grenades, killing and injuring all on board, and then had a brief clash between the Mujahideen and the enemy, but the grace of God was not injured in the ranks of the mujahideen.  After the incident, and the enemy helicopters arrived on the scene, and the dead and injured about their positions, and the damaged tank was still lying at the scene.  He said, as was an explosion on the enemy patrol, and then by the mujahedin Astinfea RPG, which caught fire in a tank where he signed the enemy dead and wounded. *




"A tank of British invaders army blew up in Helmand 27/1/09" (Official English followed by GoogEng) – Original in English and Arabic


> (Official English)Today noon 27-01-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 tank of British invaders army in Dahzor area in Musa Kala district in Helmand provence , in the landmine blast the tank was destroyed and few invader terrorists in its were killed. Today noon 27-01-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up 1 tank of British invaders army in Dahzor area in Musa Kala district in Helmand provence, in the landmine blast the tank was destroyed and few invader terrorists in its were killed.  After when more British invaders soldier arrived to the area to transfer the died bodies of killed soldiers, two more land mines blew up in which 3 invaders soldiers were killed and few wounded. After when more British invaders soldier arrived to the area to transfer the died bodies of killed soldiers, two more land mines blew up in which 3 invaders soldiers were killed and few wounded. later British invaders bombarded the area but their were no casualties to the mujahideen side . later British invaders bombarded the area but their were no casualties to the mujahideen side. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (Google English from Arabic)*Three explosions on the English forces in Musa both*
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Three explosions occurred at 9:00 this morning 27-1-2009 in the province of a false son of Musa Qala, in Helmand by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate of English troops.  According to details, a heavy explosion was starting to track an enemy tank, which led to the destruction of the tank is full, and the killing of the soldiers on board.  After half an hour and then carried out two consecutive days in the light of Tactics, through the minefield of those foot soldiers who were killed in the blast moved towards their positions.  And investigating the subsequent machine by obtaining the remote control, killing three soldiers of the enemy on the spot, and a number of others injured.  The battle after the explosions took place immediately for half an hour, as the enemy air raids, but the grace of Allah, the mujahideen did not hurt, hurt.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
291445EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(F)oot patrol of Canadian invaders blew up, 6 soldiers killed in Kandahar 29/1/09" (Original in English & Arabic) - Arabic section translated into Google English


> *[size=12pt]Today morning 29-01-2009 at approximately 9:13 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patrolling unit of Canadian invaders army in Sperwan area in Panjwai district of Kandahar province, the landmine killed 6 invader terrorists and few wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf*
> 
> (Google English) *An explosion in Kandahar, killing six Canadian soldiers*
> Qari / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Killed at 08:13 a.m. today 29-1-2009 six Canadian soldiers, while they were on foot in Tel Sveroan Kandahar province, the state Bnjuaii about their status.  In the blast, which was implemented by a remote control, killing six Canadian soldiers on the spot, were killed and several others injured.  According to details, Tel Sveroan is the largest center for the occupying forces in the region, with him getting some small centers soldiers a day, and the Mujahideen planting explosive devices in their ways.  The death toll in the ranks of the enemy tactics result.  After the blast, the transfer of enemy soldiers killed by their helicopters around, and started firing heavy weapons near the Mujahideen centers around them.  But thanks to God no one was injured by the Mujahideen. (Google English)[/size]


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
300725EST Jan 09*
(.pdf capture of original web page available - PM e-mail address for a copy)

"Photos of Mujahideen, Emirate of Afghanistan - winter 2009," photos reportedly "Posted by a brother in the forums Jazaka Allahu khairan", retrieved 30 Jan 09 at http://anikah.wordpress.com/2009/01/30/photos-of-mujahideen-emirate-of-afghanistan-winter-2009/


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
302140ESTJan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"5 Puppet army soldiers killed in Kandahar city 30/1/09"


> Friday morning 30-01-2009 at approximately 08.150 am local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan with remote controlled landmine blew up a foot patroling unit of puppet army in Semano pol area of Kandahar city, the landmine 5 puppet terrorists and wounded few. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"Attacked on supplying convoy of American invaders in Kandahar 30/1/09" - Official English-Google English translation of Arabic portion


> Yesterday 29-01-2009 at approximately 6:00 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a American supplying convoy traveling on Kandaha Herat highway, in the Khaki Chopan area of Mewand distract of Kandahar Province. According to reports,1 vehicle of puppet security guard was destroyed, in which 7 guard police were killed few wounded .The Mujahideen did not suffer any casualties and all Mujahideen involved in the ambush returned safely to their posts after the attack. According to reports, 1 vehicle of puppet security guard was destroyed, in which 7 guard police were killed few wounded. The Mujahideen did not suffer any casualties and all Mujahideen involved in the ambush returned safely to their posts after the attack. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid
> 
> (GoogEng)  *Enemy attack on a convoy near the Meond*
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at exactly 6:00 of Morocco yesterday 2009-01-29 on a convoy of the enemy in the region, "khak Chupan" for the status of the mandate of the Directorate of Mend Kandahar, where the convoy was heading to the mandate of Herat.  Resulted in the attack, which was destroyed in the ambush on the soldiers Saraf car security convoy, killing all its members consisting of seven soldiers.  Adds the report, during the attack, damage to the financing of trucks and cars are also soldiers of the convoy security, also was killed and the other soldiers.  After the severe attack of weapons of sheep Mujahideen heroes dead soldiers, and left the remains of dead soldiers and destroyed and damaged cars in the region of Herat, Kandahar highway until the morning.  God did not cause any losses mujaheddins overhaul, as the mujahideen bridge soft Kandahar Herat highway in full of all the enemy convoys. (GoogEng)




"American invader army terrorists martyr 5 civilians in Kandahar 30/1/09"


> Last night 30-01-2009,at approximately 02:15 am American invader army terrorists bombard and attacked several houses in Sakhalcha villagers in Arghandab district of Kandahar province, in the attack the invader terrorists martyred 5 civilians and including women and children many were wounded in this cowardly attack of the enemy.  The local official of Kandahar also confirmed the martyrdom of civilians.  but US terrorist clime (claim?) the killing of 4 Mujahideen which was untrue. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid




"American invader terrorists martyred 3 civilians in Zabul 30/1/09"


> Thursday night 29-01-2008 at approximately 10:12pm local time , American invaders army terrorists bombarded a house in Sewari district of Zabul province, in bombardment the house was compactly demolished and including women and children's 3 innocent civilians were martyred and 5 were wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch*
310835EST Jan 09

"Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan 30-01-2009," retrieved 31 Jan 09 at http://anikah.wordpress.com/2009/02/01/mujahideen-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-30-01-2009/ (.pdf screen capture available here )


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
311915EST Jan 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 puppet army soldiers killed, check post demolished in Kandahar 31/1/09"


> Today morning 31-01-2009,at approximately 7:10 am, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked puppet army check post in Gharkiano area in Dand district of Kandahar province, in the attack 6 puppet army terrorists were killed, others fled, the check posts were demolished and 6 of weapons were Mujahideen's booty. Reported by Qari Yousuf Ahmadi




"2 supplies trucks of American invaders were destroyed in Kandahar 31/1/09"


> Yesterday evening 31-01-2009 at approximately 6:17 pm local time, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan attacked a American supplying convoy traveling, in Panjwai distract of Kandahar Province. According to reports, Mujahideen burnt-out 2 trucks of enemy and 3 puppet security guard police were killed few wounded.  The Mujahideen did not suffer any casualties and all Mujahideen involved in the ambush returned safely to their posts after the attack. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
Summary:  Canadian Forces References
January 2009*

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

Summary of references to Taliban claiming responsibility for incidents mentioning Canadians during January 2009 attached as .pdf.
-----


----------

